# Runtime.exec unter Vista (Administrator Rechte)



## Mastereye (15. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte unter Vista (mittels Java) eine exe (help setup) ausführen, die von sich her schon höhere Privilegien benötigt. Dieses möchte ich nach Möglichkeit mittels Runtime.exec erledigen.

Wie erwartet wirft Java folgende Exceptions:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "c:\test\helpSetup.exe":
 CreateProcess error=740, Der angeforderte Vorgang erfordert erhöhte Rechte
	at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Unknown Source)
	at com.galeritron.executables.testVista.main(testVista.java:12)
```


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit aus Java heraus ein Programm mit höheren Rechten zu starten (Von mir aus auch so, dass dieser Vista Bestätigungsdialog erscheint)?

Alternative: Gibt es ein Programm in einer anderen Sprache, dass das starten für mich übernehmen kann. Also dass ich einfach dieses Zwischenprogramm mit Runtime.exec aufrufe und und dass dass das Zwischenprogramm dann meinen helpInstaller startet.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,

Andreas


----------



## JPKI (15. Dez 2007)

Ich nutze kein Vista, aber versuch doch mal, dem Java-Interpreter "höhere Rechte" zuzuweisen.


----------



## Mastereye (15. Dez 2007)

Für alle die es später noch mal benötigen, hier eine mögliche Lösung:



> http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6410605
> 
> Work Around  If you like the way that cmd.exe start processes, there is no reason you
> can't do
> ...




Also in meinem Fall hab ich mir einfach eine batch datei erstellt, die ich dann mit java runtime.exec() ausführe.

Grüße,

Andreas


----------

